# Flash cord recommendation



## lrivero (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend a high quality flash cable for my 580EX or would the original OC-E3 be the best bet. I'm looking for something a little less expensive that the Canon. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flake (Jun 6, 2011)

I have the OC E3 and to be honest it can't hold a candle to Yongnuos version which seems to have better quality all round. Even the foot which attaches to the camera is better - weather sealing and metal with the same quick fix as the 580EX II.

But the issue with both of them is the length, make sure that the cable you buy is going to be long enough before you buy it, coiled cables are all well & good but when you're trying to stretch them there's quite a bit of effort needed.

If you need TTL consider the Yongnuo ST-E2 which doesn't cost much more than an OC E3 but will give much greater range.


----------



## fotoray (Jun 7, 2011)

Check OCFGear.com (Off Camera Gear) for (much) longer cord than the Canon OC-T3. The build quality is identical to the OC-T3, but it is a bit pricey. Does provide for off-camera flash for considerable distance from camera,


----------



## Bob Howland (Jun 7, 2011)

Check FlashZebra.com


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 8, 2011)

fotoray said:


> Check OCFGear.com (Off Camera Gear) for (much) longer cord than the Canon OC-T3. The build quality is identical to the OC-T3, but it is a bit pricey. Does provide for off-camera flash for considerable distance from camera,





fotoray said:


> Check OCFGear.com (Off Camera Gear) for (much) longer cord than the Canon OC-T3. The build quality is identical to the OC-T3, but it is a bit pricey. Does provide for off-camera flash for considerable distance from camera,



The cord here is not coiled either which can be a huge benefit as it does not pull away from you if you have it up in a light box.

I own the 10M Yongnuo (41.99 US) and it works great. I really like the locking mechanism simlar to the OCE3. I also have a three foot Cameron ($35 CDN) and it works well too, although it has thumb wheels.

The issue with the ST-E2 aside from IR as a means of communication is it is limited to controlling other flashes in front of the camera, in a 80 degree FOV if I recall correctly.

You can use a long cord and Canon wireless in endless combinations.


----------

